# F4:13 Made in Italy?!



## ColnagoDream (Aug 6, 2004)

Are these carbon beauties made in Taiwan, China or Italy? Anyone know? Just curious.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

ColnagoDream said:


> Are these carbon beauties made in Taiwan, China or Italy? Anyone know? Just curious.


 Made in taiwan, designed in italia.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

FTF said:


> Made in taiwan, designed in italia.


front center made inn taiwan.onda satys and fork, made in italy.front glued to rear in italy..


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

colker1 said:


> front center made inn taiwan.onda satys and fork, made in italy.front glued to rear in italy..


 Made in taiwan, assembled in Italia?


----------



## lic2kill (Oct 8, 2005)

*are pinarello carbons made in asia give proof*

Are we sure the pinarello carbon models are made in asia I heard the Obrea is what about casati.


----------



## Vinokourov (Oct 6, 2005)

*i know the answer...*

For the F4:13, the full bike frame minus the fork is manufactured in taiwan. It is then shipped over to italy for the paintjob/graphics. I know as I work in the bike industry here in the east and have come across a few 'nude' F4:13s in the factories here. In fact, alot of the major brands subcontract their frame production to taiwan and they just stay hush about their 'little' secret.

Sorry to disappoint some of you guys.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Here is my rule of thumb. The carbon frames that go for around $2500 are definitely made in Asia. Other carbon frames that go for $4000, it's hard to say. Fondies, Nags and Times are most definitely made in Europe. I beileve Wiliers are built by the same factory that makes Scott and a few others. Looks are made in Africa and Taiwan. A lot of these are very well made bikes, although a bit low in the exclusivity dept. 



Vinokourov said:


> For the F4:13, the full bike frame minus the fork is manufactured in taiwan. It is then shipped over to italy for the paintjob/graphics. I know as I work in the bike industry here in the east and have come across a few 'nude' F4:13s in the factories here. In fact, alot of the major brands subcontract their frame production to taiwan and they just stay hush about their 'little' secret.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint some of you guys.


----------



## EYT (Apr 15, 2002)

*Here's the assembly photos*

The photos are taken by the a 'Rello' dealer.


----------

